# Artificial Light



## libertine101 (Jun 22, 2008)

Would it be bad for my mantis to keep it under an artificial light, such as a table lamp?


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 22, 2008)

libertine said:


> Would it be bad for my mantis to keep it under an artificial light, such as a table lamp?


I keep mine under a UV light and sometimes a normal house light and i have had no problems


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2008)

They will do fine with it!


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 23, 2008)

mine are just under normal lightbulbs wich is in the midle of my room

when its day it is light

in the night its dark (duhhh)

however its more naturaal cuz my curtains are open and close and the sun is setting etc


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 23, 2008)

That should be beneficial :mellow:


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2008)

It is fine. They do not need special light.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 23, 2008)

some species need lighting but most dont..i would only use a heat lamp on normal mantids if the room im using is really cold and i would only use them with my net cages


----------

